# Moonphase Calendar



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi guys, I have found this in the bottom of a box of watch bits I just got from my local auction, now the question is....are they really worth what I have had a quick look at by googling "moonphase/calender pocket watch" this has no name on it and none that I can see on the movement, I cleaned the case ( silver colour ) and can see no wear through, I have slowly wound it and it started up straight away, so have I got myself a woo hoo watch ?.

Cheers,


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Wish I could find something like that in a box of bits.

The dial looks lovely

There are so many 'retros' about but that looks right to me

Are there any markings at all?

The last one I looked at, here, went for $1000

Well worth getting it appraised by a specialist as I think this one looks much nicer.

Chris


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Chris, thanks for the reply, I looked at that link and yes I think my one looks better, and I have looked all over it and can see no markings anywhere at all, not even on the movement, I have wound the hands through 24 hours and the day/date move and also the moon moved slightly as well, so I think it is all in working order.

Pocket watches are not my thing, it is just this stood out when I emptied the box when I got home.

Cheers, John


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

plumsteadblue said:


> Pocket watches are not my thing,
> 
> Cheers, John


Heretic :shocking:

Send it to me and I'll give it a good home :naughty:

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Oooh my!

Now that looks like a fine watch!

Of course, if you don't want it...we'll gladly take it off your hands...right guys?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Shangas said:


> Oooh my!
> 
> Now that looks like a fine watch!
> 
> Of course, if you don't want it...we'll gladly take it off your hands...right guys?


I asked first :dwarf: :tongue2:

Chris


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Well after running for 24 hours it has gained 15 secs, not bad for wanting a service ( well I think so after so long laying around ) a couple of the other watches that were in the box are also running well, so I think I spent my Â£200 ok as I have 4 def runner's 5 maybe's and some watch box's.

I will most probally Bay the pocket watch as I have no idea what to ask for it to put on the sales forum, so thanks for the input guys.

Cheers, John


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

plumsteadblue said:


> Well after running for 24 hours it has gained 15 secs, not bad for wanting a service ( well I think so after so long laying around ) a couple of the other watches that were in the box are also running well, so I think I spent my Â£200 ok as I have 4 def runner's 5 maybe's and some watch box's.
> 
> I will most probally Bay the pocket watch as I have no idea what to ask for it to put on the sales forum, so thanks for the input guys.
> 
> Cheers, John


It truely is a stunning watch but I can understand you wishing to sell it. I've had a few gorgeous pocket watches from the 18th century but find them awkward to wear and I wouldn't want them just laying around...

Was it a specialist watch/clock auction you went to?


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

levon2807 said:


> plumsteadblue said:
> 
> 
> > Well after running for 24 hours it has gained 15 secs, not bad for wanting a service ( well I think so after so long laying around ) a couple of the other watches that were in the box are also running well, so I think I spent my Â£200 ok as I have 4 def runner's 5 maybe's and some watch box's.
> ...


No it was just a general auction, but they do a lot of house clearance things and I think the lot I got was from one place so the guy said that I asked who works there, must have loved watches, out of interest do you have any idea how much I should expect to get for this, as I say pocket watches are not my thing.

Cheers, John


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

To be honest with you John, that's the million dollar question. Right now you've probably got little pound signs in your eyes and why not?  But if you think about it logically, you don't know what it's worth. The whole box cost you Â£200 (I think you said?). Why not pop the pocket watch on eBay for Â£200 starting bid? Then anything over Â£200 is a bonus?

You'll probably be very, very happily surprised plus you'll get the market value for it.

On the other hand you could swap it for my 1985 Seiko H558 Sport and that would save you all the hassle of listing etc... :beach:

UPDATE: After a quick scout on eBay they're selling for between Â£200 and Â£400 with examples higher than that not moving...darn recession!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Err.. well if you are going to go to Evil Bay, I would suggest you revise your thoughts on starting price.

There are two up at the mo'  here and I still think yours looks nicer.

I still think you should invest in a specialist appraisal (or just send it to me, for being a splendid fellow :man_in_love: )

Chris


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Well I took it this afternoon to a jewler's I know that are open on a Sunday and one older guy in there knows his watches, he said he thinks it dates to about 1900-1910, Swiss but he also could find no marks ( just No4 stamped on the inner and outer cover ) he said from what he can remember on prices quoted for insurance that people have bought in this type should sell for between Â£700 and Â£900 as is ( not insurance quote ) and Â£1000+ once it is all serviced, he said to get one with English on the dial is quite rare, as most were made for Europe and beyond.

So I will have a think on what to do next, and thanks guys for all your input on this.

Cheers, John


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like one for a specialist sale mate...maybe Christies or Bonhams?


----------

